# Weathered Blood angel Drop pod



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

I wanted to make my drop pod look as though it had been fired through the atmosphere, rovovered, cleaned up, then fired again and so on... which is what I figure actually happens to drop pods. There are no 'insides' to this drop pod, as I use it to drop Dreadnaughts into Combat.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That it fantastic. Have some rep sir!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks exactly as you wanted it to come out like. How did you do the scorching? Will the technique transfer onto yellow?


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

The method I used should be transferable to just about any colour (even yellow) although the starting colours you use should be slightly different. The first colour I partially drybrushed, partially painted from the bottom up and pulled the paint was calthan brown mixed with some red. For yellow I would mix yellow into the paint instead. Then I did it again with scorched brown, then caradoon granite and finally chaos black. Scorched brown mixed with chaos black was applies along edges with a very dry sponge, and the inside was painted with boltgun metal then chainmail for the paint chips.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Doug said:


> The method I used should be transferable to just about any colour (even yellow) although the starting colours you use should be slightly different. The first colour I partially drybrushed, partially painted from the bottom up and pulled the paint was calthan brown mixed with some red. For yellow I would mix yellow into the paint instead. Then I did it again with scorched brown, then caradoon granite and finally chaos black. Scorched brown mixed with chaos black was applies along edges with a very dry sponge, and the inside was painted with boltgun metal then chainmail for the paint chips.


Thanks a lot mate I'll be trying this on my own Drop Pod:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96899


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice one Doug! I'm getting a drop pod in a trade here pretty soon, I'll be looking into trying this method. Looks fantastic! I love the weathered look. I'm a believer in making the minis loook like they went through battle instead of coming straight out of the shop


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good man! I do think the black and yellow hazards aren't uniform enough, but your weathering is nice. Add some Mithril Silver onto the heavily worn areas where marine boots would tread and wear the metal down the most! + rep


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

thats some sweet work there! Keep it coming.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So Doug when can i snatch this baby off you....I hate painting my droppods D:


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Your not getting your hands on my drop pod! My dreadnaughts need it... and I seem to have photographed the one side where I painted the strips quickly because I needed to get it done for a game... four of the sides were done with tape stencelling them. I didnt even notice that the stripes were off until I looked at the picture when you noticed it Horusreborn! I am glad you pointed it out... now I can fix it


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It really looks top class but I'd imagine similar to the space shuttle it would not be able to retain any paint on the "burn" surface. Then again I would wonder what sort of extra protective fields marines would employ as coming down like a rocket as they supposedly do would mean much higher heat than the shuttle handles and even if you slowed the decent enough before impact to keep the entire pod from shrapneling it would likely have an external temperature over 1000 degrees....

Sadly this is one of those things 40k just glosses over and it's kinda more fun that way.


----------

